# Made In Vietnam



## Chet (Dec 24, 2020)

I just bought some printer paper from Dollar General and took a better look at it today and saw that it was made in Vietnam. My HP printer I had found was also. In a way it leaves me speechless. I just have to ask, why, why, why and why and I'm not talking about free trade either? It's why the war and now this? (Shaking head)


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 24, 2020)

Chet said:


> I just bought some printer paper from Dollar General and took a better look at it today and saw that it was made in Vietnam. My HP printer I had found was also. In a way it leaves me speechless. I just have to ask, why, why, why and why and I'm not talking about free trade either? It's why the war and now this? (Shaking head)



$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2020)

Not really understanding what you mean, Chet, but I remember throughout the 1950's it was a big joke that many items were listed as 'Made in Japan.'

So, what do you mean?


----------



## Chet (Dec 24, 2020)

Over 50,000 Americans died just so Vietnam would not turn into a Commie state and now we trade with them as a Commie state. If it was so important then, why isn't it now. They died for nothing. As squatting dog so eloquently said, $$$$$$$$$$. Also, we trade with Vietnam as a Commie state but not Cuba as a Commie state. Figure that one out. Votes from Cuban exiles I'm sure. Stupid, stupid government. I don't know why I bother to vote.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2020)

Chet said:


> They died for nothing.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 24, 2020)

Vietnam is moving more towards capitalism, which is why you're seeing products from there. We lifted our embargo on Vietnam back in the '90s. We should do the same with Cuba. And look at all the goods we get from China, which has a communist government but some capitalism. When we fought in Vietnam, it was to prevent the spread of communism from China, and now China's our favorite trading partner. WTF?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 24, 2020)

Chet said:


> Over 50,000 Americans died just so Vietnam would not turn into a Commie state and now we trade with them as a Commie state. If it was so important then, why isn't it now. They died for nothing. As squatting dog so eloquently said, $$$$$$$$$$. Also, we trade with Vietnam as a Commie state but not Cuba as a Commie state. Figure that one out. Votes from Cuban exiles I'm sure. Stupid, stupid government. I don't know why I bother to vote.


Look at the bottom of everything in your home and you will see MADE IN CHINA. Since Viet Nam has no use for China I have no problem buying their stuff. I hate the China thing. They give the world the Covid and the world buys their crap and their fake crap with "Made in America" stamped on it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 24, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Vietnam is moving more towards capitalism, which is why you're seeing products from there. We lifted our embargo on Vietnam back in the '90s. We should do the same with Cuba. And look at all the goods we get from China, which has a communist government but some capitalism. When we fought in Vietnam, it was to prevent the spread of communism from China, and now China's our favorite trading partner. WTF?


Capitalism has done more for communist countries than communism.


----------



## cdestroyer (Dec 28, 2020)

curiosity got me so I looked at my new lg rebel smartphone and found the made in tag inside said vietnam. I thought lg was a korean brand?


----------



## DaveA (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm amazed at how many on here blew right by Pepper's post regarding the enormous losses in WWII.  Germany and Japan are our allies and trading partners today and yet were responsible for far more deaths than the Vietnam Conflict. Further back in time?  Sure, but numbers don't change and they were far worse back then.

How easy we forget.


----------



## oldman (Dec 28, 2020)

When I was about 15, I remember my dad telling my mom that it was about time we bought a new car. My mom told my dad maybe he should check out the new Honda’s. My dad told mom that it would be a cold day in hell before he bought Japanese car.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 28, 2020)

Chet said:


> Over 50,000 Americans died just so Vietnam would not turn into a Commie state and now we trade with them as a Commie state. If it was so important then, why isn't it now. They died for nothing.



The Vietnam War is over.    The 53,000+ Americans that died did NOT die in vain, they went and did what their country asked them to.


----------



## oldman (Dec 28, 2020)

Nathan said:


> The Vietnam War is over.    The 53,000+ Americans that died did NOT die in vain, they went and did what their country asked them to.


Absolutely. Most of us lost someone that was close to us. It would be a total shame if I had to think my friends died in vain while fighting in a war that meant nothing. The Vietnam War meant something to a group of people that were fighting for their right to be free from communism. Had it not been for the Chinese, the war may have turned out differently.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2020)

oldman said:


> Absolutely. Most of us lost someone that was close to us. It would be a total shame if I had to think my friends died in vain while fighting in a war that meant nothing. The Vietnam War meant something to a group of people that were fighting for their right to be free from communism. Had it not been for the Chinese, the war may have turned out differently.


What a pack of crap. First, they died for a lost cause because the South never stood a chance as proven out and all the brass an LBJ knew it was unwinnable. Second, the South government was a degenerate dictatorship riddled with corruption. Ho Chi Minh is still a hero there and contrary to the BS "Domino Theory" propaganda of the 60s & 70s the  world is not slave to communism. Finally, name the communist giant that has it's name on the majority of items you have in your house holds and who is communists Putin's best buddy in the White House? I know this is politics but I refuse to read crap on how honorable the Viet Nam War was. P.S. Iraq was not responsible for 911...was it?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What a pack of crap. First, they died for a lost cause because the South never stood a chance as proven out and all the brass an LBJ knew it was unwinnable. Second, the South government was a degenerate dictatorship riddled with corruption. Ho Chi Minh is still a hero there and contrary to the BS "Domino Theory" propaganda of the 60s & 70s the  world is not slave to communism. Finally, name the communist giant that has it's name on the majority of items you have in your house holds and who is communists Putin's best buddy in the White House? I know this is politics but I refuse to read crap on how honorable the Viet Nam War was. P.S. Iraq was not responsible for 911...was it?


What branch of service were you in?  What war did you fight in?


----------



## Irwin (Dec 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What a pack of crap. First, they died for a lost cause because the South never stood a chance as proven out and all the brass an LBJ knew it was unwinnable. Second, the South government was a degenerate dictatorship riddled with corruption. Ho Chi Minh is still a hero there and contrary to the BS "Domino Theory" propaganda of the 60s & 70s the  world is not slave to communism. Finally, name the communist giant that has it's name on the majority of items you have in your house holds and who is communists Putin's best buddy in the White House? I know this is politics but I refuse to read crap on how honorable the Viet Nam War was. P.S. Iraq was not responsible for 911...was it?



The soldiers who fought and those who died in the Vietnam War thought they were serving their country, so they were honorable. 

It was the politicians who lied us into war and lied to extend the war who were not honorable. The whole "more people have to die so those who have already died will not have died in vain" argument was pure B.S., as was the "I'm not going to be the first U.S. president to lose a war" B.S.


----------

